# Wolves Fan Roll Call!



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Here is where we get to know each other a little more. It will also help me to know who to put up for future competitions. I just want to know the true Wolves fans...

EXAMPLE, myself

Name: Sherief Elabbady
Age: 16
Favorite current wolves player: was Spree but now Ebi or Garnett
Fvorite All-time Wolf: Malik Sealy or Terrell Brandon or JR Rider
Wolves fan since: Birth
Favorite Wolves Memory: Kings series, Game 7, kg's bday...nothing better
How you got to bbb.net: google

Also if you want you can tell us more about yourself but that is up to you...


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Name:* Josh O'Bryant
*Age:* 16
*Favorite current wolves player:* Troy Hudson
*Favorite All-time Wolf:* Troy Hudson
*Wolves fan since:* Age 13
*Favorite Wolves Memory:* Troy Hudson against L.A. in the playoffs
*How you got to bbb.net*: I reallly have no rememberance of this, but I'm glad I found this site.
*Extra Info:* I get bashed majorly at school and work for being such a huge Troy Hudson fan. I try to get on bbb.net as much as possible but with school,work,& b-ball its hard to fit in. The player I'd like to see T-wolves trade for is Tayshuan Prince.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Name* Casey Jacobson
*Age* 19
*Favorite current wolves player* Trenton Hassell
*Favorite All-time Wolf* James "Hollywood" Robinson
*Wolves fan since* For-eva
*Favorite Wolves Memory* KG's 4th quarter in game 7 of Kings series last year
*How you got to bbb.net* via nbadraft.net


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Name:* Mike Schmidt (yes I was named after THAT Phillies hall of fame third baseman)
*Age:* 20 (2 months until 21)
*Favorite current wolves player:* KG and Ebi
*Favorite All-time Wolf:* KG, Ebi, and my man JR Rider
*Wolves fan since:* the first season, when I went to a game against the Suns
*Favorite Wolves Memory:* KG in the Kings series last year, meeting KG at the Fun Police commericals, and meeting JR at his rookie commercial shoot for converse. 
*How you got to bbb.net*: Um, I'm not really sure, I post at like 5 basketball forums online. 
*Extra Info:* I'll be writing for the new draft site, and I pretty much talk about basketball way too much. I go to college and am studying to be either a sports agent or some other type of lawyer.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*Name:* Kyle
*Age:* 22
*Favorite current wolves player:* KG
*Favorite All-time Wolf:* Stephon Marbury
*Wolves fan since:* 96-97
*Favorite Wolves Memory:* Playoffs of 03-04
*How you got to bbb.net*: Sheefo got me on it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully you guys are all here draft night!


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Not too many wolves fan around here....


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Name:* Dre'
*Age:* 27
*Favorite current wolves player:* KG
*Favorite All-time Wolf:* KG
*Wolves fan since:* 1996, when Wolves drafted Marbury which drew my attention to them. Once I saw how KG played the game, I've been a fan every since.
*Favorite Wolves Memory: *KG's Sac game 7; KG's game when he hit back-to-back 3's to send the game to overtime, and the Wolves pulled it out.
*How you got to bbb.net:* heard it mentioned on another site.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

This is my very first post here, I am looking forward to enjoying these boards!

Name: Jason
Age: 26
Favorite current wolves player: Kevin Garnett
Favorite All-time Wolf: KG
Wolves fan since: 1992. When the franchise drafted Laettner fresh off the Dream Team and Fresh out of Duke. I had just moved to Minnesota and the Wolves immediately became my second favorite team but being from Chicago originally meant I was to be put to death if I didn't cheer for da Bulls, and really why wouldn't I? Now the Wolves are #1 for me, da Bulls are#2.
Favorite Wolves Memories: Malik Sealy beating Indiana on a last second three, Wally's game-winner against the Mavs shortly after his daughter was born, KG in Sacto on 12/15/2003 two 3's in 36 seconds forcing OT and winning, being at Target Center for Troy Hudson's 2003 playoff performance against the Lakers when he was lighting them up, the entire Kings series but especially Game 1 when I saw KG get his MVP award and Game 7 which was probably the most exciting basketball game I've ever been to and convinced me beyond all shadow of a doubt of the greatness of Kevin Garnett.
How you got to bbb.net: I heard someone mention it on another board.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Welcome, Hopefully we will see you post here more often!


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

*Name:* Adrian
*Age:* 22
*Favorite current wolves player:* KG, Freddie Hoiberg, Spree till his "statement" last october.
*Favorite All-time Wolf:* KG
*Wolves fan since:* 97-98, when I got bored being a bulls fan like everybody else here in europe (also the second year of the KG-Starbury-era which ended much too early)
*Favorite Wolves Memory:* Definitely Game Seven last year on May 19th. Stayed up till 6:00 a.m. to celebrate. 
*How you got to bbb.net*: From a site that listed the largest sports boards on the web, forgot the name of it.
*Extra Info:* I'm studying in Munich and still have the feeling that there aren't that much Wolves fans over here in Germany... :curse:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jay_DX said:


> *How you got to bbb.net*: From a site that listed the largest sports boards on the web, forgot the name of it.


Lol! My Brother showed me that once!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

How about we start getting more wolves fans to post in here. Lets get to know each other. We do talk basketball quite a bit.


----------



## skolvikes19 (Jun 18, 2005)

Name - Colby
Age - 16
Fav Current player - KG
Fav all time - KG
wolves fan since - hard to say, pry 3-4 years
Fav wolves memory - two years ago series with kings, also KG's MVP
how i got to bbb.net - friends name on here is clien and he is a laker freak


----------



## shiznit (Aug 19, 2005)

Name;Shahbaz Khan
Age;16
Fav current player;KG
Fav all-time player;KG/Sam Mitchell
Fan since 2000;When i got kgs autograph
Fav moment;When KG hit the 3 pointer then when miller missed free throw then kg hit 2nd 3 to force overtime and wolves one in double overtime cant remember what year but yall tell me if u like that
how i got here;sheefo13


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Where did you here about it? I know I mentioned it some places... And do you live in Minny? And where are you from? Or where your parents are? I am egyptian lol thats why.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There are a lot of people here that are wolves fans that post here a lot but have not filled one of these out! Introduce yourselves already!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Name: Josh Vigilante
Age: 16
Favorite current wolves player: KG, Ebi
Fvorite All-time Wolf: Sam Mitchell
Wolves fan since: KG came to town
Favorite Wolves Memory: Bonner laying the smack down on KG, and Bosh showing KG who the future is 
How you got to bbb.net: nbadraftnet


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Yo happy to be a part of this forum,looks very nice. :cheers: 

Name: Danir nizan
Age: 16
Favorite current wolves player: KG
Fvorite All-time Wolf: Still KG( :biggrin: )
Wolves fan since: 5th grade
Favorite Wolves Memory: Kg's Tripple double at game 7 monsterious game!
How you got to bbb.net: God showed me the way :angel:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Good to hear and I am sure we will see more posts around here from you!

There are still a few guys here who are big wolves fans and haven't filled this out yet!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm a Rockets fan, but the T-wolves are in my top 3 teams


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we will see more of you around here CBF...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i post here pretty regularly but havent filled this out yet...so i will


Name: Andy Oquist
Age: 16
Favorite current wolves player: Kevin Garnett("The Big Ticket")
Fvorite All-time Wolf: KG
Wolves fan since: as long as i can rem.
Favorite Wolves Memory: last year making it to the western conference finals after kgs huge game against the kings...and kgs mvp
How you got to bbb.net: um im not sure i think i just stumbled onto it by accident


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Name: Nate Keller
Age: 17
Favorite current wolves player: Garnett
Fvorite All-time Wolf: Garnett
Wolves fan since: Birth
Favorite Wolves Memory: Two years ago against kings when brad miller stuck his middle finger at the crowd after getting ejected from the game
How you got to bbb.net: dont really remember


----------



## princesscandace21 (Nov 5, 2005)

Name: Candace
Age: 19
Favorite current wolves player: Kevin Garnett. Freddie Hoiberg. Mark Madsen. Rashad McCants. Wally Szczerbiak. 
Favorite All-time Wolf: Kevin Garnett. Malik Sealy (RIP).
Wolves fan since: age 6. (I moved to Minnesota at age 6.)
Favorite Wolves Memory: KG's MVP. Our run to the WCF. KG's Game 7 against the Kings. 
How you got to bbb.net: Google.
Extra Info: I'm a huge sports fan and I hope to be a sportscaster someday.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

princesscandace21 said:


> Name: Candace
> Age: 19
> Favorite current wolves player: Kevin Garnett. Freddie Hoiberg. Mark Madsen. Rashad McCants. Wally Szczerbiak.
> Favorite All-time Wolf: Kevin Garnett. Malik Sealy (RIP).
> ...



Hopefully we will see a lot more of you around here! We need more posters!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Name: Jason Boerger
Age: 21
Favorite current wolves player: Garnett
Fvorite All-time Wolf: Garnett
Wolves fan since: I can remember
Favorite Wolves Memory: Malik Sealy's (RIP) buzzer beater
How you got to bbb.net: i didn't remember who but someone on another board invited me over.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Crap I never did this before...

Name: Matthew Rice
Age: 18
Favorite current wolves player: Kevin Garnett.
Favorite All-time Wolf: Kevin Garnett. I don't know much before him.
Wolves fan since: I've been watching basketball since birth, and my father was a KG fan when he was drafted so it stuck on me since then.
Favorite Wolves Memory: I remember game 7 against Sacramento, and I love Marcus Banks' break-out performance tonight. 
How you got to bbb.net: Yahoo searched for "Basketball Forums"


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Name: Andrea Santhillian (don't be fooled by my first name, I'm a guy) 
Age: 27
Favorite current wolves player: Kevin Garnett
Favorite All-time Wolf: Kevin Garnett
Wolves fan since: Since KG was drafted
Favorite Wolves Memory: KG winning the MVP and Bruce Bowen's flying kick to Szczerbiak's face, it was just so damn funny.
How you got to bbb.net: It found me.

I live back and fourth between NYC and Alaska so I'm also a Knicks fan but since Alaska has no team I chose the wolves cause KG is my favorite player of all-time. And when the Knicks go head to head with the wolves believe it or not I root for the wolves.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Name: SEC
Age: 22
Favorite Current WOLVES player: KG!
Favorite All-Time WOLF: KG
Wolves fan since: Since I first watched Wolves basketball in '94 or '95 as long as I could remember.
Favorite Wolves Memory: KG with a BIGGG SLAM in the home opener vs the Kings and Malik Sealy winning the shot buzzer to win over Indy 101-100 from downtown.
How you got to bbb.net: Eh, I typed down the basketball message forums on the search engine.

Some of you don't know about me, I grew up in Minnesota until recently moved down to Texas for a change of scenary. Wherever I live, I will never cease being a Minnesota fan (Wolves, Twins, Vikings, Gophers, etc). Nothing will stop me from being a fan of Minnesota. Maybe I will move back to Minny when I'm done with my young life, too early to tell, though,


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Albert Wang
20
Seattle, WA
Favorite WolF: KG.. always.
Favorite Wolves Memory: Vs. Kings Western Conf Finals OR anytime KG blocks Tim Duncan 


Student at University of WA... big KG supporter... just very frustrated watchin minny this year


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I figure it's about time to sign on...


Name: Laurie
Age: 46
Favorite current wolves player: Garnett
Fvorite All-time Wolf: Garnett
Wolves fan since: It's growing on me.
Favorite Wolves Memory: watching Garnett his MVP year. Beautiful basketball.
How you got to bbb.net: StevenJackson recruited me.

I'm the ultimate sports gypsy: Wolves, Jazz, Lakers, Suns, Bobcats.....Sheffield United Blades....Pittsburgh Penguins, Toronto Maple Leafs....Philadelphia Phillies....Salt Lake Blaze......

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Been a while, figure i'll add myself

*Name:* Andy
*Age:* 19
*Favorite current wolves player:* KG, mccants
*Favorite All-time Wolf:* KG always, wherever he ends up, spree when he was ere and malik sealy
*Wolves fan since:* KG was drafted
*Favorite Wolves Memory:* Troy Hudson and KG against L.A. in the WCF
*How you got to bbb.net*: boredom really, just stumbled accross it one day, keeps me amused at work all day
*bit about me:* semi-pro baller here in aus, bball is life when im not partyin, followed the nba all my life, try to everything and anything there is to know about the L .. follow a lot of ncaa action aswell.

peace


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

to whoever left that rep message from this thread... much appreciated. :cheers: 

peace


----------

